# Hunting > The Magazine >  The things you see when you don't have a gun.

## Shootm

Up at the rallies over the weekend. Went for a walk on Saturday morning with the rifle and only saw hinds. Saturday night thought I would show my daughter the deer I had seen that morning, so we quietly snuck in to about 180yds and took some pics. The group of hinds moved off so we snuck in over the next spur I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw this fulla at 130yds and no f@&kin gun. Went back this morning and seen him and the hinds right on first light at 455yds as they moved into cover, didn't see him again.

----------


## matto1234

What a kick to the nads, might have to sitck around at the rallies a bit longer!

----------


## Huk

Ha Ha classic good stag got a good pic though

----------


## Shearer

> Up at the rallies over the weekend. Went for a walk on Saturday morning with the rifle and only saw hinds. Saturday night thought I would show my daughter the deer I had seen that morning, so we quietly snuck in to about 180yds and took some pics. The group of hinds moved off so we snuck in over the next spur I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw this fulla at 130yds and no f@&kin gun. Went back this morning and seen him and the hinds right on first light at 455yds as they moved into cover, didn't see him again.
> 
> 
> Attachment 67253


That is a magnificent animal.
Your photo makes a great trophy. Be proud of that.

----------


## P38

@Shootm

Hunting Rule 1

Always take your rifle!

It makes it much easier to shoot stags that way.  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Shootm

> @Shootm
> 
> Hunting Rule 1
> 
> Always take your rifle!
> 
> It makes it much easier to shoot stags that way. 
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Your a wealth of information Pete :Wink: 

Rule #1 now learned...

----------


## P38

> Your a wealth of information Pete
> 
> Lesson #1 learned...


  @Shootm

It's the hardest lesson to learn

Some of us even had to learn it several times before it fully sunk in.

Bloody nice Stag, he'll still be hanging around too.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Shootm

Up there next weekend, watch this space  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Fireflite

@Shootm you BxxxxxD!!!!!! I could take 10 Shooters and not even see a Spiker!
Fantastic pic, Best of luck next weekend!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## keneff

> Up there next weekend, watch this space


Yeeeeehaaaaaah!!!

----------


## Kooza

Holy antlers batman

Bad timing on the no rifle walk, that is an awesome photo though

----------


## outdoorlad

I think I'd be cancelling work this week, doesn't look like an old animal either, impressive.

----------


## timattalon

On the upside, would you have got such a great photo if you had taken your rifle? That photo in a frame on the wall beside the head would really add some colour to the story......  And what an experience for you and your daughter.

----------


## 223nut

> On the upside, would you have got such a great photo if you had taken your rifle? That photo in a frame on the wall beside the head would really add some colour to the story......  And what an experience for you and your daughter.


I'm challenging myself to get a decent picture now I have one hanging on the wall

----------


## chainsaw

the picture and experience for you and your daughter are trophies. You don't always need to pull the trigger to take away awesome memories.
Given its your folks farm I guess there's a good chance of shooting him some time soon.

----------


## Nathan F

That photo is priceless - better than an animal on the deck imo

----------


## Husky1600

The pic's the trophy, you cant eat antlers

----------


## Rushy

What an absolutely magnificent animal.  Good shit Shootm.

----------


## Mooseman

Hell that's a real beauty, great photo so if you don't bump into him you have a picture of what could have been. Best luck next weekend.

----------


## Gibo

Shit he's a unit  :Thumbsup:  I reckon he's got you fucked bro  :Psmiley:  You wont get him  :Wink:

----------


## JoshC

Great photo mate. Thanks for sharing. So good seeing big stags like that. A dream for most.

----------


## Chur Bay

Awesome pic alright. 
Even if you dont shoot him the picture is one for the wall.

----------


## ANOTHERHUNTER

the relatives will be wondering why your visiting so much more than usual until you track him down  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## timattalon

Saw this one on one trip and not a fence between us....Unfortunately we were in the paddock with him but while it is a farm stag for breeding Hinds / cervena it was very interesting with him only a few metres away. While I know I will never see a wild one like this, they are still an amazing sight to get close to...I could never shoot him as it would be like shooting a pet, but that look of indignation as he stares back at you is quite something. the only regret I have is I did not get lower to get the antlers with the grass behind as the bushes obscure them.

----------


## Mangle

Choice pic bud, that Stag is in good nick......I'll never ever get sick of seeing photos like that......thanks for posting

----------


## 8pt Sika

Good luck for next weekend mate. Having a photo of him is bloody good though.
We saw a nice stag on the weekend briefly that was definately a shooter. My biggest regret apart from not having him on the desk was not getting footage of him at least. Hopefully catch the bugger out in May/June when he's got food on the mind instead. Still have the image of his  tops etched in my memory.

----------


## Blaser

Shits he's a ripper!!!!!!

----------


## Dundee

mint pic

----------


## 8pt Sika

Any luck over the weekend mate?

----------


## Gibo

> Any luck over the weekend mate?


He forgot his bolt  :XD:

----------


## Shootm

> Any luck over the weekend mate?



Didn't see the big boy, did find these fullas.

----------


## Shootm

> He forgot his bolt


Nah you cheeky prick :Wink:

----------


## jakewire

He is a handsome animal for sure.
Great picture.

----------


## Dorkus

They all appear far too alive for my liking.  Hope you changed that!

----------


## Shootm

> They all appear far too alive for my liking.  Hope you changed that!


No if you shoot the little guys, apparently they don't get bigger  :Wink:

----------


## Mooseman

Can't tag and release the little ones like game fishing. Shame the big boy wasn't playing ball but no doubt he will still be around for another day, that's what keeps us coming back for more.

----------


## 8pt Sika

I reckon you should pay him a visit again next month  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Bugger was fishing tonight and no rifle,headlamp on looking across river.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Bugger was fishing tonight and no rifle,headlamp on looking across river.
> Attachment 67861Attachment 67862Attachment 67863


A feral road marker? 

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

A chameleon? Blue in first pic, orange in the second??

----------


## Dundee

feral moggy

----------


## Shootm

> feral moggy


Dannevirke Panther :Psmiley:

----------


## Gibo

I find myself going back to your first post quite often and looking at that big bugger  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Shootm

> I find myself going back to your first post quite often and looking at that big bugger


Rub it in why don't you :Sad:

----------


## Nesika

Shootm, the good news is he will be bigger next year! You know he's there so I look forward to seeing him on the deck in the 'Stags shot in 2018' thread!  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

> Dannevirke Panther


I snapped a picture of the Dannevirke pantha tonight. Summer is over when the big bugger drinks rain water off the deck chair :Grin:

----------

